# looking for a person to do omorashi rps with



## pokemonfan (Nov 14, 2017)

i love doing omorashi rps but i cant find anyone who likes it or is willing to do it with me, i am willing to pay 20$ on pay pal to someone for a months worth of rps on one of my social networks,i just miss them so much and flist is no help because everyone is so picky,i get paid December 1st and can pay up then so if you are interested im getting 20$ for just doing a rp then give me a PM, please delete if this is not allowed, this is my first time using the forums


----------



## Steelite (Nov 15, 2017)

You're literally gonna pay 20$ just to have someone to RP with, at least for a month ?
I don't even need to tell you the very obvious chance of someone tricking you into paying them, and then leaving you waiting, with the money.


----------



## pokemonfan (Nov 15, 2017)

how do i delete this post? i dont know how to delete a forum after i post it


----------



## Steelite (Nov 15, 2017)

Just contact a staff and ask them to close it, I guess.


----------



## Boofomorashi (Jan 8, 2018)

pokemonfan said:


> i love doing omorashi rps but i cant find anyone who likes it or is willing to do it with me, i am willing to pay 20$ on pay pal to someone for a months worth of rps on one of my social networks,i just miss them so much and flist is no help because everyone is so picky,i get paid December 1st and can pay up then so if you are interested im getting 20$ for just doing a rp then give me a PM, please delete if this is not allowed, this is my first time using the forums


I would love to rp with you.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 8, 2018)

just for everyone who doesn't know, omorashi means watersports/peeing fetish.
i feel like the first poster should have mentioned that as most westerners probably aren't familiar with the term


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> just for everyone who doesn't know, omorashi means watersports/peeing fetish.
> i feel like the first poster should have mentioned that as most westerners probably aren't familiar with the term



I wish I had a built-in memory erase button for all the weird stuff I accidentally know.


----------



## pokemonfan (Jan 8, 2018)

omorashi is a sub genera of the watersports fetish it means you ONLY like pee desperation, im not into marking or stuff like that,i  do non sexual rps where the person has to use the bathroom badly but cant find one in time.


----------

